# Solid White Frames



## welchwarlock (Jan 5, 2005)

While viewing CMT, noticed that occasionally the screen flashed solid White. Backed up the record buffer, and recorded. I reviewed the data, and sometimes during the middle of a video, the entire screen would go white.

Anyone else observe this?

WW


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I personally have not seen this type of behavior on my 921.


----------



## devough (Jan 3, 2005)

welchwarlock said:


> While viewing CMT, noticed that occasionally the screen flashed solid White. Backed up the record buffer, and recorded. I reviewed the data, and sometimes during the middle of a video, the entire screen would go white.
> 
> Anyone else observe this?
> 
> WW


yes I have seen this.


----------

